# New drop in trading power?



## itchyfeet (Sep 12, 2009)

Has anyone else seen a recent (within last two weeks) drop in trading power for SA?  My Sudwala week which was pulling almost 125,000 has now dropped to a little over 119,000. Another RCI disenhancement perhaps?


----------



## rickandcindy23 (Sep 12, 2009)

I think it's a lack of inventory.


----------



## stevedmatt (Sep 12, 2009)

I agree that this has happened. A bunch of 2 BR units in 2 destinations I have been looking (Orlando and Vegas) have totally disappeared using one of my deposits, but still remain with another deposit. I am sure that the week I was searching with saw both of these before. That was only about 1 week ago.


----------



## carl2591 (Sep 13, 2009)

that not a drop in trading power.. like rick said that a lack of inventory..

here its sept and most resorts do annual MF in jan.. I have seen the same with my DIK and Suduala as well.. but to be fair that only 6,000 less WORLD wide..

not bad.. now lets see how it look in mar next year.. might want to write that number down to compare..


----------



## stevedmatt (Sep 13, 2009)

Maybe I didn't explain the situation properly...

1 week ago, 2 deposited weeks both saw 2 BR units at 2 specific resorts for multiple weeks next July. Today, only 1 of those deposits shows the 2BR units, the other no longer does.

That is a drop in trading power.

I already emailed RCI for a reason and have only received the automated response. That was 3 days ago.


----------



## EvelynK72 (Sep 27, 2009)

*Drastic drop in trading power for my Durban Sands*

Oops!  went back to the RCI website to do another search and either there was an issue with my browser or I had a filter on that skewed the results.

Evelyn


----------



## grest (Sep 27, 2009)

My numbers have gone down too.


----------



## itchyfeet (Sep 27, 2009)

I suggest we all bombard RCI with e-mails and phone calls until we can find out what is going on.  I look back at the exchanges I used to get, and I can't believe the drop in trading power!


----------



## DianeV (Sep 27, 2009)

My numbers are down from a couple weeks ago..around 6000 less overall


----------



## stevedmatt (Sep 28, 2009)

My numbers are still down. Almost all of the loss appears to be 2 BR units.


----------

